# N95 Mask vs. EN149 200 FFP Masks



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2020)

If you don't have a N95 mask and do have one of the masks listed in this table you should be OK. It will appear on the face of your mask.
*Question: *
                                               What are EN-149: 2001 masks?

*Answer:*
EN-149 is one of the European Standard for masks while N95 masks are certified by the US National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH). Both types of masks are designed to reduce wearer's respiratory exposure to airborne contaminants such as particles, gases or vapours.

The EN-149 masks are classified in three classes depending on the ability to separate air-borne particles:



*Class **Separation ability at 95L/min airflow *FFP1Filter separates 80% of airborne particlesFFP2Filter separates 94% of airborne particlesFFP3Filter separates 99% of airborne particles

FFP2 masks that meet the EN-149 standard are the closest to N95 masks in the ability to filter particles.


----------

